# Alaskan Klee Kai



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

Torturing my cousin's maltese.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pics.


----------



## Yorkshire mum (Jul 19, 2009)

It looks nothing like I thought it would, Cannot see the size from your pic.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

that's because its a white AKK but just so cute


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Very cute, I want one but can't have one hmy:


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Gorgeous, just absolutely gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Aww- really cute. - Not seen a white one before.


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 



Yorkshire mum said:


> It looks nothing like I thought it would, Cannot see the size from your pic.


Here you can see the size difference. 











JessKeating said:


> Very cute, I want one but can't have one hmy:


Why not ?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats so cute dog I've never seen them in white before


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

White is a disqualification to the standard.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

iibao said:


> White is a disqualification to the standard.


did you have a contact saying to have to have him castrated


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> did you have a contact saying to have to have him castrated


Of course, if you saw the video down there.
They shaved her side during the spay. 
It's like a month after she got spay. 
I think all the breeders have that in their contract. 
Why did you ask that ? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Just asking because my puppies will go with a contract, and if Lyla has a all white akk i will be doing the same, she is so sweet


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, I hope did all the testing before breeding.
How is Lyla now ?

I wanna get another one.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

iibao said:


> Oh, I hope did all the testing before breeding.
> How is Lyla now ?
> 
> I wanna get another one.


Lyla has started to bleed so will be going to stud so


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------

